
Why America's Internet Is So Shitty and Slow - WorldTour
http://gizmodo.com/why-americas-internet-is-so-shitty-and-slow-1686173744
======
skyprojektor
The big companies are less creative when it comes to the transmission of data.
The FCC is not new either, it had to happen sooner or later.. what we need is
dirt cheap data eliminating the need of hosted networks altogether!! eg, data
that travels through solids, liquids and gases, turning the very table on
which the computer is kept into a network hub..

~~~
WorldTour
I agree with you.

